
Apply HN: Heart-In creates device for professional cardio-diagnostic to any home - vinogradov
Heart-In creates absolutely unique portable device that brings professional clinic cardio-diagnostic to any home. The product has user-friendly design and costs just $200.<p>Heart-In also includes doctor&#x27;s marketplace, where customers can receive a diagnostic result, similar to the hospital&#x27;s one, but much faster and cheaper.<p>Our YouTube video: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;-VuGz69N9aw
======
graeham
Cool concept - I have been thinking about something similar but for mechanical
rather than electrical cardiovascular signals. One problem I foresee with a
direct-to-consumer device is that I'd think most people would need such
monitoring rarely, perhaps every few months. Have you had any users who use it
more frequently? Athletes was one I thought could be a good target niche. I'm
curious if you could describe the users who buy your product and how they use
it (frequency, what changes they are looking for, is it for disease management
or prevention)? Good luck!

------
brudgers
Since the price is hard and denominated in dollars, I'm curious about its
position in the FDA approval pipeline.

